# Help me choose a user title :-p



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 14, 2003)

ok. So sometime next month (i hope). I plan to buy a community supporter account. (Unless someone generously awards me one for my help at the ennies, and future help there, hehe *cough*)

Anywho.

What should it be? I'm stumped for ideas.

I'm sure many of you, have quite a few names i think i should be called. eh?


----------



## dave_o (Sep 14, 2003)

Djeta Worshipper.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 14, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Djeta Worshipper.




 oh good lord...

boys....


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 14, 2003)

Use my intended DJ name.  I was late and I got my name changed to "DJ Skippy" so I can't really use the one I originally wanted.  Of course, I could have just changed it back, but once you're DJ Skippy there isn't really any going back.

Anyway, my original DJ name, the one I'm sugessting for you to use is:  _A$$master Pimdaddy DJ Dot Com_.

I think it would suit you.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 14, 2003)

"Secretly Replaced With Folger's Crystals."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 14, 2003)

"I don't know what to write in here" 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferret (Sep 14, 2003)

D7

They exist you know!


----------



## Harlock (Sep 14, 2003)

Off Topic Poster/Shameless Flirt,  Extraordinaire


----------



## Darkness (Sep 14, 2003)

'Moved by Djeta.'





No, wait - make that, 'Moved to Meta.'


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 14, 2003)

How do you change your user title anyway?

That's both my suggestion and a question.

I thought you were supposed to send it in when you emailed Morrus, but it didn't change... Come to think of it, I can't search either.  I only got to upload my Avatar.

How about:
This Space for Rent
I like mittens.
Don't Touch My Dice


----------



## Darkness (Sep 14, 2003)

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> How do you change your user title anyway?



Become a Community Supporter, then go into User CP -> Profile and change it.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 14, 2003)

Number 6


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 14, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> Off Topic Poster/Shameless Flirt, Extraordinaire



how about you shut up eh? I'm just about tired of you. If erics grandma wasnt looking i'd have a few other things to say.

you can be proud that you're the first idiot to be placed on my ignore list.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 14, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Djeta Worshipper.




I think we have a winner!


----------



## Harlock (Sep 14, 2003)

Edited out of respect to P-kitty et al.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 14, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> [insults]



 Hey, if you have a problem with another user, please let us know. But flaming him on the boards doesn't help anyone. So please don't do it.

And yes, putting the other poster on your Ignore List is also a good idea in such a case.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 15, 2003)

Some suggestions 

Windex Chugger

Brooklyn, represent!

Chainmail Bikini Inspector


----------



## Morrus (Sep 15, 2003)

Just so you know in advance, I'm not happy with a custom title which refers to another user.  It's creepy.

The only exception to that is Darkness' title, which refers to PC.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 15, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Just so you know in advance, I'm not happy with a custom title which refers to another user.  It's creepy.
> 
> The only exception to that is Darkness' title, which refers to PC.



Glad you said that...I wanted to but...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 15, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Just so you know in advance, I'm not happy with a custom title which refers to another user. It's creepy.
> 
> The only exception to that is Darkness' title, which refers to PC.




i dont think Djeta minds...but if you're uncomfrotable then i suppose another is in order.


Chainmail Bikini Inspector sounds good!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 15, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> i dont think Djeta minds...but if you're uncomfrotable then i suppose another is in order.
> 
> 
> Chainmail Bikini Inspector sounds good!




I wonder what uncomfrotable means, heh.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 15, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Just so you know in advance, I'm not happy with a custom title which refers to another user.  It's creepy...




Ultra creepy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Ultra creepy.



Ultra ultra creepy...  Yeah as it's only 218.7 miles between Brooklyn and Boston, creepy...   

Bat'leth Wielder


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 15, 2003)

How about...

L'il Suck
Timeworn Temptress
Naughty
Chug-A-Lug
Rhinestone Fanboy
Dastardly Dan
Illegitimis Non Carburetor
How Ya Like Me Now?
Harlocked!
Shut It, You! or, Get On My Ignore List
Bubble Boy
Rocked by Dr. Zaius
King Fonz
Last of the Keebler Elves
Der Unmöglich
Nutter Butter
Tall Dwarf
Solemn Avalanche
Bungalow Bill
Keeper of the Forbidden Dance
Ricki Lake
El Duderino
Libertine Extraordinaire
Feng Shui Bastard
K.M.R.I.A.
Days of Our Lives
The Positive Hot Gift
Cherish the Ladies
Nine Times Out Of Ten
Shoetree Dictator


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 15, 2003)

I didn't want to respond to this thread but I'm going to.

I'm not easily offended. I think I am a pretty good judge of what is lighthearted kidding around, what is harmless flirting and what is stalking (I've been stalked. It's not funny. It's terrifying.) 

That being said, I kind of would like the kidding around about Arthur   worshipping /stalking me to please cease now. Partly because it's getting annoying, as I come here mainly to intereact with other gamers about gaming, and enjoy being part of this community. I am well aware of the fact that when you get men and women with similiar hobbies together in any capacity , be it face to face or online, you're going to have harmless flirting and that's fine, as long as it doesn't cross the line.

And, I want it to cease partly because I fear that the more people who joke about this, that some of them might think that Arthur is actually some sort of lunatic stalker. He's not. He is well aware of the fact that I have a boyfriend (who also reads these message boards and agrees with me 100% on this issue) and has never done or said anything that has crossed the line, IMO. 

But just in case...Here's the line :

---------------------------------------------------------------
Kidding around lightheartedly about making one's user title "Djeta Worshipper" =  Silly, but harmless  

Really considering doing this = Creepy. Very.   

Actually making your user title "Djeta Worshipper" = Please don't. That's crossing the line.     
------------------------------------------------------------------

Can we all just drop the whole "Djeta Worshipper" issue now, please, and come up with a real user title for Arthur?

Thank you.

The Mighty Bat'leth Wielder would be kind of cool


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 15, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> Can we all just drop the whole "Djeta Stalker" issue now, please, and come up with a real user title for Arthur?




Uh...I thought that's what I _was_ doing before someone brought it up again...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 15, 2003)

Time to close this thread!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 15, 2003)

Tom, a lot of those "suggestions" were insulting. I'm less than impressed.

Djeta, thank you for the guidelines on what you feel is appropriate. This makes it much easier to moderate.

Arthur, I'm going to close this. If you'd like other suggestions, please don't hesitate to start another thread on the same topic here in Meta.


----------

